# Kodak Ektra camera phone...



## tpuma (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey, hope this isn't a repost. I did a search but didn't come up with anything.
Saw this on the news today so I just looked it up. Apparently Kodak is releasing a smart phone aimed at photographers. It can't compete with a good DSLR obviously but for a phone it ain't bad. 

Press Release: KODAK EKTRA Smartphone is Designed for Photographers – from Enthusiasts to Experts | Kodak


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2016)

Another phone... Yawn...


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 26, 2016)

... I hope it's preloaded with Kodachrome 25 !!!


----------



## nerwin (Oct 30, 2016)

I think it's going to be interesting. I never pictured Kodak being a smartphone manufacture.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I think it's going to be interesting. I never pictured Kodak being a smartphone manufacture.


I would be surprised if they actually manufacturer it.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's going to be interesting. I never pictured Kodak being a smartphone manufacture.
> ...



They better!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2016)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Well, Bullit group designed it. I doubt Kodak is making it but what do I know.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Why would Kodak make a whole product page for it? Looks promising. 

KODAK EKTRA Smartphone | Kodak


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 31, 2016)

The problem with these builds is that they're always built with compromise. 

If the camera is awesome, something else will suck. And then users will have a sub-par experience with the device functioning as it was intended to, as a phone. What really needs to happen is a solidified smartphone manufacturer teaming with a solidified camera manufacturer, and building a phone that can phone, with a camera that can camera. I wouldn't care if the body was bigger, my S7 edge is ridiculously thin, if it was a 1/4" thicker but had a killer camera with killer processing abilities I'd be in heaven!


----------



## nerwin (Oct 31, 2016)

Honestly, Kodak can do without the phone part and just turn this into an awesome point and shoot camera.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2016)

It's a questionable business decision for a crowed market. But Kodak is always poised to make questionable decisions. Talk about a company that missed the mark on so many levels. I won't be buying one. Wonder how that Super 8 camera market is going?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Honestly, Kodak can do without the phone part and just turn this into an awesome point and shoot camera.


It wouldn't sell that way.  God knows that the DSLR is dead, it is the phone camera that is taking over the world.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, Kodak can do without the phone part and just turn this into an awesome point and shoot camera.
> ...



Now I feel stupid for using a DSLR. Thanks.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

Come now we had an entire thread about this, where were you?  Napping???


----------

